# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Managing Attachments

## AlanN

This has perplexed me over the years. When adding attachments (i.e., photos) to a post, they are added as either thumbnails or images. If the former, seems they can be clicked and enlarged. If the latter, cannot do that. In the Manage Attachments form, can the user specify that property? I haven't been able to figure that out.

----------


## Jim Garber

I always use the paperclip thinger in the Advanced section. With that I can upload multiple photos from either my desktop or the Internet.  I don't use the image icon on the first page.

Then again, let's try and see the difference. 



I actually can't upload two of the same image. The closeup of the mandolin body was done with the paperclip. I think the first one you can put the image in line with the text and the paperclip puts it at the bottom.

----------

